# Willows first real beach



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And she was not impressed. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe...was she scared? Lady doesn't like it either.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Now Jake on the other hand had a blast

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww! Lovely. Willow is gorgeous, but I do have a soft spot for Jake....!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous pics Donna, and wow, what an amazing beach! Looks as if you had it pretty much all to yourselves too!  Isn't it funny how they both reacted so differently, and if you had asked me to guess which way round, I would've gotten it wrong! Thought Willow would've loved it and Jake would've been more wary. 

Our boys loved the beach when we went...can't wait to take them again. They loved digging, looks as if Jake did too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures, what fabulous blue sky. Love the picture of Jake with the water bowl you an really see his lovely colouring in that shot xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I wish we could have let him run but it is not allowed. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So lovely willow doesn't have her sea legs yet eh?
But great jake is a true sea dog ha!
I wonder why she didn't like it - maybe it was the sand between her toes!! 
It's looks like a gorgeous spot and the photos look fab.
I bet willow will like it next time and dig and roll like a true sand dwelling demon!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous pics of gorgeous poos as usual!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think the sound of the waves was scaring her. I thought for sure she would dig with Jake but she just walked around. She wanted nothing to do with the water. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well that's a bonus Donna, no wet soggy poo getting sand stuck to her all over!! 
I know ruby is wary of the waves, here she is jumping in the air out ofd the way!!
Did jake like the sea?? 
X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Well that's a bonus Donna, no wet soggy poo getting sand stuck to her all over!!
> I know ruby is wary of the waves, here she is jumping in the air out ofd the way!!
> Did jake like the sea??
> X


Haha Willow wouldn't even get that close! Jake liked it but it was too cold to swim. The water and the air were both cold but over her dogs are but allowed in most beaches till after September 15 and even then in leash.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Similar rule over here on many beaches between may & September. X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

What a lovely sandy beach! It's funny how poodles and spaniels are supposedly water loving breeds but when you put them together in the poo mix, anything could happen! I guess that was one less doggy for you to dry! Bonus! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> What a lovely sandy beach! It's funny how poodles and spaniels are supposedly water loving breeds but when you put them together in the poo mix, anything could happen! I guess that was one less doggy for you to dry! Bonus! X


I didn't mind her not getting wet but I felt bad that she didn't seem to have fun so we left and went to the dog park. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That is a shame she didn't like it. I only said last week about ours running on the beach, that they just seem so happy and excited to be there - it's as though they are smiling when running on the beach


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> That is a shame she didn't like it. I only said last week about ours running on the beach, that they just seem so happy and excited to be there - it's as though they are smiling when running on the beach


We have a storm off shore so the waves were really crashing. I think she will warm up to it. She is kind of going through this weird scardy phase. It seems to the the counter part to her naughty willful stage. Have I mentioned she has taken to pooing in the house now and again?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Aww! Lovely. Willow is gorgeous, but I do have a soft spot for Jake....!


Willow is adorable! But ya know Jake is my favorite always has been on here I love him!! Seems like they had fun it's great that they have so many fun adventures! You are a great poo mommy Little Jake has stolen a piece of my heart!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Willow is adorable! But ya know Jake is my favorite always has been on here I love him!! Seems like they had fun it's great that they have so many fun adventures! You are a great poo mommy Little Jake has stolen a piece of my heart!


Thanks!! I think we are all awesome poo mums! (and dads) 
If only we could have bred Jake and Molly. Could you imagine the little cuties that would come out of that!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Thanks!! I think we are all awesome poo mums! (and dads)
> If only we could have bred Jake and Molly. Could you imagine the little cuties that would come out of that!!!


Old soul (Jake) with an evil side (Molly) She is no angel ha!! Can't imagine the color?? That would be interesting but i'm sure it would be a cute puppy! They could make out on Molly's new couch that isn't here yet ha!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Old soul (Jake) with an evil side (Molly) She is no angel ha!! Can't imagine the color?? That would be interesting but i'm sure it would be a cute puppy! They could make out on Molly's new couch that isn't here yet ha!


Lmao! Don't forget to post pics when her couch arrives! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We have a storm off shore so the waves were really crashing. I think she will warm up to it. She is kind of going through this weird scardy phase. It seems to the the counter part to her naughty willful stage. Have I mentioned she has taken to pooing in the house now and again?


Noooo - naughty willow, although ruby has also done it a couple of times, tends to be when it's raining.
She always does it in the dining room, (which we rarely use) & if I see that the door has been pushed open, I kind of know what to expect when I go in there.
She was so very very good in the early days,


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Noooo - naughty willow, although ruby has also done it a couple of times, tends to be when it's raining.
> She always does it in the dining room, (which we rarely use) & if I see that the door has been pushed open, I kind of know what to expect when I go in there.
> She was so very very good in the early days,


Willow had been trying me big time. Last night the wind blew open the stair gate and she was off. What followed was a not so fun game of catch me if you can.....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow had been trying me big time. Last night the wind blew open the stair gate and she was off. What followed was a not so fun game of catch me if you can.....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Not funny for you - but that just made me chuckle!! 
I used to be able to pretend to ruby I had a treat and she would just come trotting over, she is now wiser to my con tricks!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Not funny for you - but that just made me chuckle!!
> I used to be able to pretend to ruby I had a treat and she would just come trotting over, she is now wiser to my con tricks!


I love it. It must be a red thing. Nut only will she not come to a fake treat I had better have a really good one or no go. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, Dudley is not too keen on waves - he will have a paddle now if they are not too big and he is straight in rivers but only where he can keep his feet on the ground. Sounds like Willow is being a typical red-headed teen!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Willow is soooooo beautiful :love-eyes:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the photo of her cuddling into her Dad for protection .. Bless her 

xxx


----------

